# Decided to buy a Embroidery machine....



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Well since i`ve tryed to start in the printing business since january this year, i have upgraded many of my items, from the standard A4 cutter and epson printer, it has worked out realy well for me.
I now have 3 x cutters ranging from A4 to 32" and normal printer to A3 and not forgeting 2 x mug presses and heat platens and plate and cap plattens ect.

I decided i would go for a beginers embroidery machine as quite a few customers now have asked if i do such and so, i have checked what members here in this section have said about what they have and what machines are good for starters or a beginer like myself.

Well to my supprise a friend said to me the other day that they knew of some one that was selling their machine as they could`nt use it as it was two hard for them to work.
So i went and had a look, but been new to it all it just looked like a normal machine to me lol.
They proceeded to show me how it worked and done a angel blowing a thrumpet on some cloth, and it was realy quick and the final item looked realy good.

They asked me what i wanted to offer for the machine to which i replyed that i was only looking for a starter machine, and thought that their machine would be two expensive for me, as they had about 500+ reels of all types of cotten and silk ect, and also all the manuals and about 100 spair new needels and so on.
There was tons of stuff with the machine, and i thought the machine looked like a brother machine as it had a slot for a card and was computerised and could run from a USB.

Anyway i said i only had 300 to spend, which is english pounds, and they said to me as they were soon to be moving house, they would except the offer, even thoe it cost a lot more just for some of the software ?

Anyway i payed the money and loaded all the stuff into the car and got home late last night.
Today i checked the machine and it`s a PF5001 SC CAD/CAM EMfED system.
Not sure what that means, but there are a couple of hoops and they are small to quite large ones.
I then checked the software and the disks and such, and to my utter supprise, just one of the software is worth 200 pounds, and that is the brother pe 5 software.
But then i installed another software which was realy cool, and then i checked it on the net and low and behold, i have a original copy and disks of the most sorth after software called "Generations"  and to my amazement its a realy good Embroidery Digitizing Software.

Now i`m all set to go, i hope members can help me in the adventures of the world of Embroidery.
Hopefully i have all the needed software that i need, if not can yous let me know what i might need thanks


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok need some help please 
Ok been testing the system and quality of the system and found it to be just what i want and like and been testing the digitizung software as i`m into such things and find it quite easy to learn.

Ok what i done was i created a picture logo and then saved it in DST and opened it in the embroidery machine programe, then transfeared it to the in built memory of the machine (think its got a 64meg built in) and the picture showed up in the in built memory fine.
Thing i then done was tryed it and it was a little large for the hoop, so i deleted the pic.
Thing is now when i go to read the in built internal memory it says ........ seek failed on an unnamed file ........
When i click the ok there is no pics or designs in there ?
Can some one helps please as i dont have any memory cards for the system and was wondering if i can re-set it some how ?
Thanks in advanced


----------



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi TVS, I am interested to find out how you go with it. I have been thinking about a light machine to do Sunday markets. I had a look at a Brother yesterday. It only held 6 needles as opposed to the Happy which had 12. It was Happy, but after seeing the price I wasn't! 

Let us know how your going.

Brother............and Happy


----------



## HeidiBrodersen (Oct 31, 2008)

If you'd like, e-mail me your .dst file I'd be happy to take a look at it 

hbrodersen(at)dishmail.net


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

John, I've got 2 of the Brother PR600's, they are real work horses... If you have any questions about them, let me know.


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

What is the going price is on a pr-600?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I think I paid $6K for the first one in 2005 and $5500 for the second one in 2006. That's just for the machine, the hat attachment and software were extra.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a good site to check out used machines.

Used embroidery machines, screen printing equipment, digitizing software

Of course, always be careful when dealing with things like this. Make sure you are handling the transaction "safely".


----------



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi Ted, the PR600 has been replaced by the PR620 which is much the same but different! The only question that concerns me at the moment is the productivity of a 6-head against a 12 or 15 head. When we look at initial price (in Oz $$'s) 9 to 10 thousand for a Brother, 15000 for a Happy or 16k to 17k for a Barudan, Blind Freddy could see the Happy is over priced for what it is, the Barudan has a good reputation but the dearest. At the end of the day, how many hats have I done? At a buck a hat I gotta do 10,000 to get my money back on the Brother and 17,000 on the Barudan. But looking more closely, can the Barudan do 17,000 in the same time as the Brother? _I am thinking that in case I lease it the month payment if double is proportional. Leasing conserves my capitol for marketing and setting up a shop._

Is the Barudan more reliable, faster, with less thread changes? If thread changes on the Brother as mearly seconds, then the extra cost of a Barudan may not be justified. 

More research needed me thinks!


----------



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi Craig, that is an interesting site. A lot of the gear seems to be in the states so it gets back to freight costs for those of us down under. Even a 2-3 pound parcel can cost Au$40 surface with a 3-4 week wait.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I think the real key will be how many designs you are looking to do where you need more than 6 colors. Most of the designs I've been doing for 3 years have at most 8 colors but I'm doing mostly custom cars and teamware. Another alternative might be a 12 head machine but I don't know what the cost would be for you in AUS. I haven't priced one here in the US since we already have 2 machines and don't need the extra capacity at the moment.


----------



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi Ted, at the moment my market is who ever ask me! I am not fussy, I'll take anyones money!


----------



## pr6204sale (Nov 26, 2008)

i have a brand new never opened brother pr620 i need to sell ..it has never been opened or used


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

can you send me a price and pictures?
if so, send to [email protected]
joey at utep dot edu


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

pr6204sale said:


> i have a brand new never opened brother pr620 i need to sell ..it has never been opened or used


If you haven't posted this in the classified section yet, you may want to do that.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

John,
I have both the pr600 and the newest Barudan. I've been embroidering for years and have very few instances where I needed more than six colors. If I do need more, you can actually be threading the new colors while the machine is sewing. It is a very reliable, easy to learn workhorse. Stitch quality is as good or better than the Barudan, but speed is a bit slower. But don't get hung up on speed. Unless you are sewing a full 8 hours a day, it doesn't make that much difference. Not to mention that you can buy 2 pr600's for the price of 1 Barudan. Also, maintenance is very easy on the brother, but can be a pain on the Barudan. A barudan tech costs lots of money while you can do most things on the brother yourself or just pick it up and take it in (Barudan is about 350lbs---brother is about 90). I've heard mixed feelings on the Happy. If you can afford a fifteen needle and really really have to have one, I'd stay with the big boys(tajima, toyota, barudan, brother).


----------



## pr6204sale (Nov 26, 2008)

deltsigjoe said:


> can you send me a price and pictures?
> if so, send to [email protected]
> joey at utep dot edu


price is 6000 including shipping and insurance...includes cds that shopw how to set up,operate and start an sucessful embropidery business...please send me an email to [email protected] and ill send you a pic...


----------



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi Jim, Tajima, that name keeps popping up! So, Tajima, Toyota, Brother and Barudan are the big boys. Being somewhat cautious in major purchases I will want to know a lot more before I sign up. 

Hi pr6204sale, more info needed. Are the CD's a step by step guide to embroidery or do you mean they are the graphics software to run the programs and a step by step guide? I've seen some mind blowing numbers on the price of software!


----------



## pr6204sale (Nov 26, 2008)

there are 2 cds ...the first shows you step by step taking the machine out of the sealed box,setting it up completely,running the machine step by step,every application....the second show you step by step how to start and run a sucessful embroidery business and how to embroider caps


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a word of warning, I'd be careful buying a $6K machine from someone over the internet. Nothing personal pr6204sale... I'd only buy a machine I could see in person.

We may have one of our PR600II's for sale early next year. As much as I like the machines, we really could use something with a larger sewing field. That's really the only limit I am hitting with the machines right now.


----------



## pr6204sale (Nov 26, 2008)

i understand ,however i have sold one of the two and have a reference from the person who bought it and you can contact her,also i have over 100 positive feedbacks on ebay and finallyi will take payment by pay pal so you can have peace of mind...by the way...if you saw one in person for $9000 and it was new and you didnt see mine in person and it was new for $6000 which one should you be more careful about ...lol



tfalk said:


> Just a word of warning, I'd be careful buying a $6K machine from someone over the internet. Nothing personal pr6204sale... I'd only buy a machine I could see in person.
> 
> We may have one of our PR600II's for sale early next year. As much as I like the machines, we really could use something with a larger sewing field. That's really the only limit I am hitting with the machines right now.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to hear that, and glad to hear you took my post in the spirit it was intended!


----------



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi pr6204sale, I see what you mean. And if someone wanted the software for more complex patterns you could you supply that? Seeing your a bit of a horse trader I assumed you would be in the know!


----------

